# blown out voice



## bip (Sep 12, 2011)

i was wondering if any of you travelling buskers have a procedure if you blow your voice out on the road. i have no way of making money other than this cause i dont spange.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 12, 2011)

know your natural range and stick to it. mine used to be E now i just do G and D. if i sing in A my voice is fucked for a week. try putting your finger in your ear its like an internal monitor. if i cant hear myself i do that or put toilet paper in my ears so i can hear myself without blowing out. talk less dont scream and yell at gfs or in nightclubs. talk as little as possible. take care of your throat keep it warm with a scarf. dont drink cold drinks just hot ones. maple suga,r syrup is also good. use astringents after use like honey and vinegar or honey and lemmon juice. dont push it, if you start lower youll hit the high notes later without straining. dont start high start low. i dont know what you sing but i sing blues. if i get a sore throat i just fake howling wolfs style and still work.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 12, 2011)

green tea with lemon and honey does wonders for an already blown voice. i sing in a crust band and do black metal croaks mixed with grind gutterals.

as for preventative measures, i usually drink 211 while playing, it coats the throat real nice. i've also heard of some brutal death metal vocalists eating cheetos to coat their throats, being a vegan i've never tried it, but the person who told me about it does pretty sick vocals. also try singing from your diaphragm rather than screaming through your throat. there's plenty of videos online about mastering that technique.

oh yeah, i had a gnarly infection in my throat once while i was still at my moms house and she made me a lemon and garlic tea mixture that tasted like shit, but i'll be damned if it didn't make my throat feel 1000x better.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah garlic sterilizes and lemon acid deep cleans. i use lemmon juice in my eye instead of visine. it burns a bit but stops clears them right up.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 15, 2011)

i hate when that happens...or worse when I get some kind of ear infection or my sinuses clog up. it's real hard to stay in tune....drives me nuts


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 15, 2011)

induce sneezing with paper matches carry a small bottle of vinegar to put drops in your ears to prevent fungal ear infection


----------



## CXR1037 (Sep 16, 2011)

L2range


----------



## bip (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks d00ds.


----------



## CooperBoo (Sep 18, 2011)

whiskey and unfiltered cigarettes


----------



## CooperBoo (Sep 18, 2011)

auto-tune also works for alot of "musicians" nowadays


----------

